# j'ai besoin de vos conseils :



## louis776 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je cherche à acheter un ordinateur portable :
 écran en dessous de 13"
 1 Go de mémoire vive minimum
 1 GHz minimum
 Ubuntu pré-installé (si possible)

Pouvez vous m'en citer quelques exemples ou me donner quelques bonnes marques ?


Je vous remercient d'avance


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Octobre 2010)

clevo peut te préinstaller linux. 

http://www.clevo.fr/


----------



## louis776 (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup !  J'ai finalement opté pour un Toshiba et j'attends de pieds fermes ubuntu 10.10 !


----------



## Dark Phantom (5 Octobre 2010)

De rien. Les clevo sont assez chers, mais ils sont réputés de bonne qualité et surtout modulables. Quel Toshiba as tu pris, finalement ?


----------

